
The CIA’s Infamous, Unsolved Kryptos Cryptographic Puzzle Gets a ‘Final Clue’ - elorant
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3a8k93/the-cias-infamous-unsolved-cryptographic-puzzle-gets-a-final-clue
======
jgalt212
> Cryptographers who have tried to decode the sculpture told Motherboard that
> his code differs from many cryptographic schemes because it has artistic
> elements that can’t be solved by mathematical decryption methods, which are
> more common in the space.

Never roll your own crytpo, except sometimes ...

------
onreact
This article has been submitted four times in total. This is the fourth
attempt in four days.

